# Was anderes auser das



## Venomsen (21. Februar 2004)

Ich suche dringend soetwas wie Dynip oder no-ip
wo ich kostenlos meine Internetadresse melden kann
habe webserver und ftp laufen

Funtz sahne mit Dynip aber hab keinen Bock aller 30Tage meine Adresse
zu ändern und mit no-ip funtzt der Webserver nicht!


Bitte helft mir hab auch schon gegooglet aber ist nichts bei rausgekommen


----------



## Tommy (21. Februar 2004)

http://kostenlos.de im Bereich Internet schauen, da gibt es eine extra Kategorie zu deinem Problem.


----------

